# Colnago Rep



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Decided on a Master B-Stay PR08 For the Wife,and a friend is thinking about a Pesident FLR
http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2007/masterbstay.php#

My LBS is having a little trouble getting in contact to make the order anybody know anything about what's going on?

Location: North Idaho


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*New Distributor*

Trialtir was the US distributor for Colnago for years but recently a company named Veltec took over. Look down a couple of threadsfor more info. Your LBS might not be up to pseed on this.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Veltec is th place....*

- Great people, they are in the midst of a messy change of distributors. 
Colnago is apparently no different than many other manufacturers in having past "issues" with the avenue taken by some to get their product. 
Give them a little time before passing judgement on Veltec, my LBS has dealt with them for a DECADE and they will eventually serve the people & Colnago well.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guy's 
Well aware of the change over an so is the Lbs
in fact they know who the rep is
just can't get a call back (there's been one call back) after 3 weeks of calling.

I would like to put the wife on a Colnago b/c I don't want to look at something
else in the garage or house.
she's the kind who buys one and thats it so I have to do it right the first time

Thanks


----------



## pagstx (Oct 11, 2005)

Weird. My LBS called Veltec while I was sitting there to check on availability of a Cristallo. Veltec answered and gave the info instantly including color scheme and sizes in stock. Order was placed on 2/15. We'll see if it arrives as promised.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

*I wonder*

If I can prodeal a Colnago now! My part time job deals with Veltec so maybe I can! Yippeeee!


----------

